# Turion Laptop Problems

## myz13

I just got a brand spanking new Compaq laptop with a 1.6 Turion 64 processor for a steal of a price.

Now I've resized my windows partition, and created a ReiserFS for my root partition.

Now I want to install Gentoo.

My concerns are as follows:

+what CHOST, CFLAGS etc should I use?

also

+I tried using a stage1 install using a Universal Install CD using the AMD64 architecture and 

I followed the instructions semi-carelessly (I've done 2 stage3 installs on my desktop w/ a P4 in

 the last week or so) and I found when I tried to:

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

that I got an error saying unknown format for /bin/bash (or something along those lines) 

  but bash works fine when I do :

  #cd /bin

  #bash

I am currently being lazy and doing an x86 install instead, but if needed I can wipe this install

and recreate the errors I got when doing a stage1-amd64-2005.0 install

PS I DLed the stage3 univ. installcd off the gentoo mirrors, but I got the gentoo stage1 univ. installcd

(with 2gb of distfiles) from the dvd that came with Linux Format issue lxf68. Has anyone else had 

trouble with this dvd? 

(Perhaps that may be the problem and in that case I will just wait to get my dsl and DL a stage1 install

cd from a gentoo mirror.

Please ask me for any further detail you may need to help me out

----------

## oiper

Hey, did you get the Persario V2311US also? I started installing Gentoo x86_64, but on an impulse, quit half way through and tried out a binary distribution. My main issues are:

1. System clock runs fast unless "noapic" is passed.

2. Wireless card doesn't seem to work with any of the broadcom drivers. Tried both ndiswrapper with the 32 and 64 bit drivers, and the wlan linuxant driverloader.

3. The ATI Mobility EXPRESS 200M card is not playing properly yet. No 3d accel or proper screen sizes. Ubuntu is supposed to support it, but I had no luck due to it freezing up consistently.

Anyways, I'm going to hold out a bit longer on using linux on there since without wireless access, I have no real use for it.

Oh, and:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

```

should be good.

----------

## darkgamorck

Hmmmm.... I'm also interested in installing Gentoo on my new v2310us Presario laptop.  My biggest questions had to do with the Broadcomm wireless chipset.  However I was under the impression that a masked version of the binary ati-drivers supported the embedded video chipset....?  I may try it out later tonight and see how far I can get.

----------

## darkgamorck

Its worth pointing out that ATI's page has a seperate linux driver download for 200M equipped notebooks:

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27

----------

## myz13

Ok, I have a |v2310us Presario| laptop as well.

When I used the stage1 amd64 tarball from the Linux Format DVD I have no trouble until I try to chroot.

Apparently at that point of the install, most of my files in /mnt/gentoo/bin are non executeable

ie

#chroot

error: cannot execute binary: /bin/sh

/\

||  that's the gist of it anyways.

I'm not too worried about getting the wifi to work, as I think it wont work anyways. The button that turns the card on (you know darkgamorck) does not seem to work in gentoo, at least not when using the livecd. I plan to buy a known working card anyways. (wifi cards are like $15 and less after rebates these days).

Is this because the Turion cannot use programs optimized for the amd64 arch (meaning it needs it's own arch category)?

----------

## darkgamorck

Okay I spent some time trying to get Gentoo working on this laptop over the last few days and like the rest of you, the video drivers is the showstopper.  In regards to the chroot issue, I used a stage3 tarball - so I can't confirm that one.  Have you tried using a stage3 amd64 tarball off the 2005.0 disk?

Getting X compiled so that it would load without a shitload of Relocation Type errors took the following flags:  "-hardened -dllloader static".  But the ATI drivers seem unable to locate my 200m at that point.  I tried specifying the PCI Bus ID manually to "1:5:0" and I even tried playing with the chipid but nothing seemed to work.

If anybody makes further progress - please let us here know.  Tonight I gave up after I came to the realization that the 2.6.12.3 kernel apparently hasn't fixed the doublespeed clock issues that others are having with the ATI chipset.  Seeing as that is a far more critical issue... I've decided to just stick with XP and Longhorn for now on this laptop.

----------

## oiper

Hey, Just confirming the video card issue. While xorg-6.8.99.8 should work, it's still a no go. Maybe somebody will figure something out.

 *darkgamorck wrote:*   

> Tonight I gave up after I came to the realization that the 2.6.12.3 kernel apparently hasn't fixed the doublespeed clock issues that others are having with the ATI chipset.

 

Oh, about the clock speed, just pass "no_timer_check" at boot. That did solve it for me.

----------

## darkgamorck

 *oiper wrote:*   

> Hey, Just confirming the video card issue. While xorg-6.8.99.8 should work, it's still a no go. Maybe somebody will figure something out.
> 
>  *darkgamorck wrote:*   Tonight I gave up after I came to the realization that the 2.6.12.3 kernel apparently hasn't fixed the doublespeed clock issues that others are having with the ATI chipset. 
> 
> Oh, about the clock speed, just pass "no_timer_check" at boot. That did solve it for me.

 

I ended up disabling APIC (pass noapic to kernel) and disabling support for HPET timers in my kernel configuration.  That seems to have solved the problem.  The video issue is still paramount though.  I've tried three - four different versions of xorg and variations on the ATI drivers (mostly 8.13.3 & 8.13.4) with no success at all.  Ahhh well - thank goodness this laptop has enough harddrive space for more than one OS at a time.

----------

## edomaur

ok, I've got my hands on an HP Compaq nx6125 ML-34. (Low price, good tech, Turion64, etc.)

However, I have some speed problems : the boot up is hideously slow. Is this something someone here has already seen ?

- new install 2005.1 in x86_64

- default genkernel config

- added kernel params : vga=0x316 video=vesafb noapic

edit : in fact, everything is slow, not only the boot up.

----------

## darkgamorck

Great news!  I got the fglrx drivers workng in accelerated mode on my Turion laptop!  Here are the versions:

xorg: 6.8.2-r2

fglrx: 8.13.4

kernel: 2.6.11.12

I didnt make use of any of the following use flags for my xorg compile:

-dllloader -static -hardened

I also did NOT include -fPIC in my cflags for the xorg compile.  This allowed me to finally get X working with accelerated DRI.  w00t!

----------

## RR64

 *darkgamorck wrote:*   

> Great news!  I got the fglrx drivers workng in accelerated mode on my Turion laptop!  Here are the versions:
> 
> xorg: 6.8.2-r2
> 
> fglrx: 8.13.4
> ...

 

Where did you get the 2.6.11 kernel from?  Its been removed from the portage tree  :Sad: .  Anyway you could hook me up  :Smile: ?

Also could you please post glxgears results?  I'm trying to find as much info about the problem as I can and what ways people have fixed it.  Theres two ive read about, downgrade to 2.6.11 kernel and patch the 2.6.12 kernel.  I'm probably going to downgrade to .11 and wait for a new driver to come out but cant find the .11 kernel.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Kaiiserni

I also had problems with my clock on my turion, and I solved it with the kernel option noapictimer...

the ati driver just works correctly.

wifi (specially in linux) consumes to much battery  :Confused: 

I had problems with the detection of my battery, and I couldnt load my acpi modules properly, so I tried a newer kernel (vanilla 2.6.13 rc4) and it just works "like a charm"  :Wink: 

----------

## darkgamorck

 *RR64 wrote:*   

> Where did you get the 2.6.11 kernel from?  Its been removed from the portage tree .  Anyway you could hook me up ?

 

I dont' use gentoo-sources.  Try emerge =sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.11.12

 *Quote:*   

> Also could you please post glxgears results?  I'm trying to find as much info about the problem as I can and what ways people have fixed it.  Theres two ive read about, downgrade to 2.6.11 kernel and patch the 2.6.12 kernel.  I'm probably going to downgrade to .11 and wait for a new driver to come out but cant find the .11 kernel.

 

It's also worth mentioning that for a vanilla kernel... you dont really need an ebuild.  Unless you are using genkernel that is.  As for the glxgears it was pretty dismal.  ~250-300 fps without acceleration and ~600 with.

On an additional note I have been unable to get suspend-to-disk/resume working with the suspend2 patchset working in 2.6.11.  And this is with and without the fglrx module loaded in console mode.  (It suspends to disk - but on resume it the video corrupts and the laptop reboots itself) I eagerly await the next release of the ATI drivers that supports this mobile ATI GPU that also supports at least kernel 2.6.12....

EDIT: To download raw kernel source yourself:  http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.11.12.tar.bz2

----------

## theborg

Ok Im working on an nx6125. The vanilla source works very fine ...

----------

## edomaur

 *theborg wrote:*   

> Ok Im working on an nx6125. The vanilla source works very fine ...

 

Same here. 

In fact, I can run on a gentoo-sources without problems, but for some reason, the initrd created by genkernel doesn't work at all.

I have an nx6125 with 2GB of ram, so I am now happy  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

hey is it possible to use this fingerprint stuff of the nx6125?

And what about the akku time? How long is it? Is it ok?

Thanks

----------

## Hydraulix

I also would like to know if the fingeprint hardware works under Linux. Also how is the NX6125? And what doesn't work under Linux?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Hydraulix wrote:*   

> I also would like to know if the fingeprint hardware works under Linux. Also how is the NX6125? And what doesn't work under Linux?

 

I think fingerprint and the cardreader are the only things that don't work  :Wink:  Look here for further information:

http://crosswire.org/ucgi-bin/twiki/view/Main/NX6125 If you understand german I would have another link.

----------

## Hydraulix

Thanks for the link. :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Hydraulix wrote:*   

> Thanks for the link.

 

No problem, you're welcome  :Smile: 

----------

## MaDxRaY

 *myz13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I followed the instructions semi-carelessly (I've done 2 stage3 installs on my desktop w/ a P4 in
> 
>  the last week or so) and I found when I tried to:
> ...

 

To be careless is never a god idea   :Laughing:  So I think you got same problem like me and many other posters: could it be that you have the wrong live cd? x86 couldn't change root to amd64.

Hope this late answer will solve your problem.

----------

## atrus123

I've got this laptop too, and I've had the exact same problems mentioned under AMD64 arch:

1) Clock runs too fast

2) Wifi card doesn't work at all using NDISWRAPPER.. I even found some supposed 64bit Broadcom drivers, and not even they would work.

So I installed x86 and it all works like a charm.  That said, the AMD64 arch was noticably faster, and I'll probably try it again later after everything has had a chance to bump a few versions.

And FYI, I had this clock problem in every distro I tried on this laptop.

J.

Edit: just read some of the other responses to this thread more carefully.. hmm.. might give AMD64 arch another go.

----------

## MaDxRaY

try 

```
noapic
```

 option while booting, solved problem for mine.

----------

## cyberdork33

Using Compaq Presario V2321US:

Clock problem fixed by passing no_timer_check to the kernel

NDISWRAPPER works with 64bit broadcom drivers from acer. (I haven't tried the ones from linuxant)

----------

## hook

Erm ...did anyone try the Broadcom's Broadcom drivers?

I didn't, because I'm still waiting for my HP nx6125, but I saw there are Linux (x86, x86-64 and IA64) drivers available on their homepage... Just wanted to ask if they're any good :]

----------

## Phlogiston

 *hook wrote:*   

> Erm ...did anyone try the Broadcom's Broadcom drivers?
> 
> I didn't, because I'm still waiting for my HP nx6125, but I saw there are Linux (x86, x86-64 and IA64) drivers available on their homepage... Just wanted to ask if they're any good :]

 

are these drivers for wifi? or just normal network? I also considered buying the hp nx 6125, but I prefer the ASUS A6K  :Wink: 

----------

## cyberdork33

yes i actually tried them...  They are "...the latest drivers for Broadcom's NetXtreme BCM57xx and BCM4401 based Ethernet products."

The wireless card I have is a BCM94318. Broadcom does not make drivers for their products, and HP/Compaq does not have 64-bit drivers, so the Acer drivers were the best fit.

----------

## hook

 *cyberdork33 wrote:*   

> yes i actually tried them...  They are "...the latest drivers for Broadcom's NetXtreme BCM57xx and BCM4401 based Ethernet products."
> 
> The wireless card I have is a BCM94318. Broadcom does not make drivers for their products, and HP/Compaq does not have 64-bit drivers, so the Acer drivers were the best fit.

 

Aha, I knew there had to be a catch  :Razz:  ...How about a petition to HP about the drivers? I mean - they ARE supposed to be one of *THE* greatest open-source supporters.

Well, as far as there's a way to get it to work, it's ok by me :]

----------

## Phlogiston

 *hook wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, as far as there's a way to get it to work, it's ok by me :]

 

Same here! But I would prefer an opensource driver of course!

----------

## cyberdork33

Well, the fact that they are broadcom means that they won't be open source... that is just the nature of the beast there... the real problem here is that HP/Compaq has no support for the 64bit OS. I buy a turion64 based laptop, I should be able to get 64-bit drivers for it! at least for windows let alone linux.

----------

## hook

I agree with that, but for the moment I find it acceptable that one can get it to work :]

Another thing I've heard about the Turion laptops, that scares me, is a problem with software suspend as a consequence of the official ATI drivers being bad. While on the other hand the open-source Radeon drivers aren't "really there yet" ...I'd definetly like to know more about that ...is it really so bad that you have to choose either software suspend and bad (openGL) graphics or better graphics and no software suspend?

----------

## cyberdork33

I have never gotten software suspend working on any of my laptops... I was looking into it yesterday, however, and I think I remember reading something about the ati-drivers not putting the hardware to sleep correctly... but I think you can force it or something. Not sure... This is probably the hardest time I have had getting linux on a machine though... I think most problems are related to the ATIIXP chipset not the CPU... it is essentially the same as a Athalon64 anyway... If you find any good info, please post, as I would definitely be interested in getting my swsus working.Last edited by cyberdork33 on Sat Sep 24, 2005 11:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hook

Here's a HOWTO to installing Gentoo on a similar laptop:

http://www.fwconsult.com/laptop-install.html

and here's some software suspend info:

http://wiki.suspend2.net/HardwareCompatibility

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/355852

http://mperedim.serverhive.com/weblog/2004/10/26/hibernating-a-penguin-software-suspend-21-acer-aspire-1603/

I don't have a laptop yet, so I don't know if the links have been any useful to you ...I just hope they are :]

----------

## cyberdork33

thanks I will look into them soon

----------

## Phlogiston

 *cyberdork33 wrote:*   

> thanks I will look into them soon

 

me too  :Wink: 

----------

## hook

sooooo, any news on your turion laptops?

the day I'm going to buy one (probably HP NX6125) is coming dangerously close and any additional info would be most welcome :]

----------

## ksasq

I'm running on an NX6125 and everything seems to work pretty well except the cardreader and the fingerprint reader. I get accelerated graphics using the official ATi drivers 8.19.10 but they disable the laptop's lcd brightness controls under X (they still work at a console). Running at full brightness really eats the battery, so this is quite an important issue ... have gone back to vesa for the time being. Haven't tried getting swsus running. Wireless works like a charm using acer's 64 bit windows driver and ndiswrapper. Don't get CD audio in some Gnome applications, but I think thats a software not hardware problem. I'm using the 2.6.13-r5 gentoo-sources. Got the clock to run at normal speed using the noapictimer parameter at boot.

Cheers, Ben

----------

## hook

how much battery consumption are we talking about then? in hours or minutes?

no-one tried the unofficial FOSS drivers?

----------

## paranode

FYI, check your vendor for possible updates to the APIC issue.  I have a Compaq w/ Turion64 processor and flashed my BIOS before installing Linux so it wasn't even a problem.  This issue was specifically addressed in the update.

Broadcom 4318 works with the 64-bit Windows drivers from Acer and ndiswrapper.  Still working on getting them to work with wpa_supplicant.  Haven't even started on X-related issues yet.

----------

## darkgamorck

The problems I has having with a 32bit x86 version of Gentoo on my v2310us have all been solved now by a Compaq BIOS update along with whatever updated software I've gotten since I last attempted to install Gentoo.  Using Gentoo's suspend-sources kernel, I can now hibernate/resume just fine even while inside X with the fglrx drivers loaded with dri turned on.

Things are looking really good for Gentoo on this laptop now.  I'm not even going to bother with a 64bit version given that my experiences with that have generally been worse.  Hell and this is even in the Windows world where driver support for the X64 version of XP is worse than driver support for the current 64 bit Linux kernels.  Still its just not worth the hassle from what I've seen.

----------

## loren71

I also have a laptop with a broadcom wifi.  With some kernels, ndiswrapper wouldn't comlipe.  Others, it would compile but failed to load into kernel.  I'm now running 2.6.14.2 and everything is working fine (except hibernate: won't work with ati-driver).

----------

## darkgamorck

 *loren71 wrote:*   

> I also have a laptop with a broadcom wifi.  With some kernels, ndiswrapper wouldn't comlipe.  Others, it would compile but failed to load into kernel.  I'm now running 2.6.14.2 and everything is working fine (except hibernate: won't work with ati-driver).

 

Is it a compaq/hp laptop?  Try updating the BIOS if so.  Also there is a small trick to getting hibernate to work with the ATI driver in some cases.  Add the following line to your /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf file:

```
ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 7500
```

Before I did that - suspend2 wouldn't work while I was in X with the fglrx driver & module loaded.  I got this tip off the suspend2 mailing list and it works absolutely wonderful.  Also keep in mind that with suspend2, if you are using the filewriter it has issues with filesystems other than ext2/ext3.

----------

## myz13

quick Q:

      How do I go about implementing sound (preferably alsa) on the compaq v2310us? Any ideas? Sorry for the n00b question, I've never really done the sound before...

----------

## gour

 *paranode wrote:*   

> FYI, check your vendor for possible updates to the APIC issue.  I have a Compaq w/ Turion64 processor and flashed my BIOS before installing Linux so it wasn't even a problem.  This issue was specifically addressed in the update.

 

I'm a new owner of this nx6125 laptop, but cannot boot kernel if i don't pass 'noapic nolapic' parameters in grub   :Crying or Very sad: 

What is your BIOS version and/or some hint to get ACPI/sensors/cpu freq. etc. working   :Question: 

So far, I didn't attempt to get WiFi, but latest ATI driver works (I'm running 64-bit Gentoo)   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Broadcom 4318 works with the 64-bit Windows drivers from Acer and ndiswrapper.  Still working on getting them to work with wpa_supplicant.  Haven't even started on X-related issues yet.

 

I hope there will be some more info available   :Laughing: 

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

## myz13

I use a compaq v2310us, similar to the nx6125 from what I hear.

+ Well, for anyone who needs to know, my experience with wpa_supplicant worked like a charm when used in tandem with ndiswrappers and Acer drivers (I think that was it). It did take a while to work right, but after much testing, I finally did get it to work. If you need specifics on configging wirelesss card setup, just ask.

+ I also got glx and my widescreen to work (so things aren't distorted in a normal 1024x768 resolution) with the fglrx (ati-drivers) drivers.

+ Touchpad just worked

- I am having trouble to get sound working. I'm using ALSA. Any help here?

- I can't get DMA working, although hdparm lets me set some mode to 32 bit? Which give me a grand total transfer rate of: 2 MB/S. As opposed to my DMA-enabled desktop, which has 8 MB/S. Its not just the speed that bothers me, the CPU seems to have alot of overhead when reading/writing. (I'm using reiserfs if that's part of it). Any help getting DMA working?

Other than that, the laptop is useable. Thanks guys for helping out with wireless and graphics.

----------

## gour

 *myz13 wrote:*   

> +I also got glx and my widescreen to work (so things aren't distorted in a normal 1024x768 resolution) with the fglrx (ati-drivers) drivers.
> 
> 

 

Same here   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> + Touchpad just worked

 

Have you tried with 

```
x11-drivers/synaptics
```

driver or you use plain PS/2  :Question:   [/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> - I am having trouble to get sound working. I'm using ALSA. Any help here?

 

Using 

```
snd_atiixp
```

as module works here   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> - I can't get DMA working, although hdparm lets me set some mode to 32 bit? Which give me a grand total transfer rate of: 2 MB/S. As opposed to my DMA-enabled desktop, which has 8 MB/S. Its not just the speed that bothers me, the CPU seems to have alot of overhead when reading/writing. (I'm using reiserfs if that's part of it). Any help getting DMA working?

 

Have you enabled special driver in kernel, i.e.

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y
```

or something similar, depending on your chipset, i.e. not depending on generic chipset.

Here I get:

```
hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   114MB in  3.03 seconds = 37.65 MB/s
```

 *Quote:*   

> Other than that, the laptop is useable. Thanks guys for helping out with wireless and graphics.

 

I noticed that lm_sensors do not work, 'cause i2c is not recognized.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Any hint for controlling the fan?

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

## addeman

Hi there,

have anyone tried the linux-drivers for the broadcom wireless in portage? See this page.

Im still waiting for my nx6125 ml 40 to arrive... 

Best regards

addeman

----------

## myz13

To Addeman: I think those drivers are not for the wifi cards, but for the lan cards. I'm not sure, but if I'm correct, those are the same ones mentioned at the top of this page (or prev page if this goes to page 3)

 *Quote:*   

> yes i actually tried them... They are "...the latest drivers for Broadcom's NetXtreme BCM57xx and BCM4401 based Ethernet products."
> 
> The wireless card I have is a BCM94318. Broadcom does not make drivers for their products, and HP/Compaq does not have 64-bit drivers, so the Acer drivers were the best fit.

 

----quote from cyberdork33

To Gour: For the touchpad, I think its just the ps/2 drivers. I really only use it sparsely, though. I tend to use a USB optical external mouse.

Thanks for the tips on DMA and ALSA. (Don't try to find ALSA at http://www.alsa.org/. Just a random side note...)

As for lm_sensors, I'm not sure if I configured it or not (short term memory). What should I be looking for. I do know this: when I use the knoppix dvd (one with more software than you can shake a stick at), and gkrellm, temp sensor is one of the options. It avgs about 52*C, and goes up when I do 3d work, play games, use inkscape, etc. But I can hear the fans speeding up when it gets hot (the case I mean), and slowing down when I'm programming in kate. Maybe your fans are on most of the time? I find that I have to use something to elevate the laptop a bit, and then the fans can work properly, cooling down the case then slowing down. 

So, if you can tell me where to look for lm_sensors working or not, I will try to check into it. (I'm sorry about my ignorance, but I'm not used to laptops, and I've never had to worry about power management, fans, battery power, etc on my desktops, so I haven't tackled any of these but the battery, which just works, under apm [I think]).

----------

## gour

 *myz13 wrote:*   

> To Gour: For the touchpad, I think its just the ps/2 drivers. I really only use it sparsely, though. I tend to use a USB optical external mouse.

 

So, no use of 

```
x11-drivers/synaptics
```

 driver?

 *Quote:*   

> As for lm_sensors, I'm not sure if I configured it or not (short term memory). What should I be looking for.

 

Try to run 

```
sensors-detect
```

 maybe    :Idea: 

 *Quote:*   

> Maybe your fans are on most of the time?

 

Yep, at the moment   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> So, if you can tell me where to look for lm_sensors working or not, I will try to check into it. (I'm sorry about my ignorance, but I'm not used to laptops, and I've never had to worry about power management, fans, battery power, etc on my desktops, so I haven't tackled any of these but the battery, which just works, under apm [I think]).

 

Nothing special aside from the desktop...

```
emerge  sys-apps/lm_sensors
```

and check whether 

```
sensors-detect
```

recognizes your chips   :Smile: 

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

## addeman

Hi there!

I finally got my nx6125, and so I have installed a 64-bit gentoo base-system including xorg. The problem is i can't make it work with either  the fglrx or radeon driver. 

The only way i can make X start is to use the vesa driver, see my xorg-config here, so coud someone please post a working conf? When i try to use any ati-driver i get 'no screens found' and this logfile. Any ideas? Here is my kernel config.

Best regards

addeman

----------

## lbrtuk

 *myz13 wrote:*   

> To Addeman: I think those drivers are not for the wifi cards, but for the lan cards. I'm not sure, but if I'm correct, those are the same ones mentioned at the top of this page (or prev page if this goes to page 3)

 

No - they're reverse engineered drivers for the Broadcom wifi chipset. They're not fully functional yet, but just about work.

----------

## addeman

*BUMP*

How did you guys get 3d enabled? I've followed almost every post on ati here on the forums, but no go. I think that the problem is 

```

nx6125 ~ # lspci 

.

.

.

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

.

.

.

```

and the fact that neither xorg or fglrx-config (or aticonfig) reckognizes the card. If i try to run xorg with fglrx i get the following errors (cut from Xorg.0.log)

```

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5955) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xd0400000/16, I/O @ 0x2000/8

```

so i guess it's a OEM version of the video-card. What versions of xorg / ati-drivers are you running? For the full logs and configs see http://www.f.kth.se/~andrnils/nx6125/.

Here is my outpout of emerge --info

```
nx6125 X11 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r4 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile ML-40

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre15

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdb cdrw crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mcal mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pdflib perl pic plotutils png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales xpm xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

My xorg version is 6.8.2-r6. I've tried to compile 6.8.99.15-r4 but i get a compilation error...

Any help would be appreciated.

Best regards

addeman

----------

## addeman

Well, somehow i got around most problems. The only thing that remails now is:

Xorg cannot find the glx module (this seems really strange to me...)

dri is not enabled (maybe caused by the above..)

From Xorg.0.log

```

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

```

The extensions directory contains the following fils: 

```
nx6125 X11 # ls /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/

libGLcore.a  libdbe.a     libdri.a     libextmod.a  librecord.a  libxtrap.a
```

 Any ideas?

Has anyone bothered trying to get bluetooth working?

Best regards

addeman

----------

## koffiejunkie

 *addeman wrote:*   

> Well, somehow i got around most problems. The only thing that remails now is:
> 
> Has anyone bothered trying to get bluetooth working?
> 
> Best regards
> ...

 

Hi Addeman,

Are you still having any issues on your nx6125?  I've got everything working except the card reader and fingerprint reader (haven't had time to fiddle), firewire (may or may not work - haven't tested), and the bloody fans!  Fans simply don't switch on - have you got them working properly?  I'm forced to have the bios switch on the fans when I'm on AC power, but this worked absolutely perfectly under SUSE 10.0.

Oh two things about hardware:  I have found that one can buy HP branded wireless cards, and have ordered myself a 54G based one.  The whacky thing is, if you click on the picture, it shows an atheros chip! http://h30143.www3.hp.com/configure2.cfm?sid=18534&jumpid=oc_R1002_USENC-002_HP%20Compaq%20nx6125%20Notebook%20PC&lang=en&cc=us#m_91

Either ways I'm not fusse.

The second issue is memory.  I ordered an extra 512mb dimm from HP - it took them two weeks to let me know that it's going to take another month for the dimm to arrive.  So I told them to get lost and bought a 1GB dimm from local supplier Rectron.  It's normal Corsair value select dimm - DDR400.  It works without any hassles.

Well not quite, I have one problem, but I don't think this relates to the brand of memory.  When going over a gig memory, ndiswrapper won't work - machine just hangs as soon as you load the module.  madwifi loads fine, but the moment you bring up the interface I get a kernel panic.  I took out the 512mb dimm for now - will see what happens when I add another gig.

K

----------

## addeman

Well till now i'm content with my ndiswrapper-solution. This afternoon i'm picking up a 1gb kingston zd7000 ram module (intended for HP) so i hope it'll work... Will be interesting to see what ndiswrapper thinks when i add it  :Wink: 

I got bluetooth working, at least i could scan for bt-devices and found some cellphones so i guess it works. Currently i have no real need for it since i don't have any bt-devices... 

About the fans: i think that mine are working, but per recommendation i have the same bios-setting as you, alway on when ac onnected so i dont really know. They work on battery, at least.

Regards

addeman

----------

## koffiejunkie

Well till now i'm content with my ndiswrapper-solution. This afternoon i'm picking up a 1gb kingston zd7000 ram module (intended for HP) so i hope it'll work... Will be interesting to see what ndiswrapper thinks when i add it  :Wink: 

I got bluetooth working, at least i could scan for bt-devices and found some cellphones so i guess it works. Currently i have no real need for it since i don't have any bt-devices...

About the fans: i think that mine are working, but per recommendation i have the same bios-setting as you, alway on when ac onnected so i dont really know. They work on battery, at least.

Regards

addeman

Let me know how ndiswrapper behaves.  It might just be a kernel (mis)configuration issue, but the memory size related settings I remember are all disabled on the 64bit platform.

the zd7000 memory is what I wanted to get, but then I saw the HP branded modules are cheaper from HP (bizarrely).

The bluetooth setup was fairly straight forward, nothing funny there.  It's miserable as hell in windows though - I think HP's software screws things up because I couldn't get my old USB bt thingy working either, but it works perfectly on my desktop.

I think the fans work on battery, I'm not sure, I haven't had any overheating problems, but then, when I'm on battery I make sure I'm running at 800 and I hardly do CPU intensive stuff, so I don't expect the CPU to get hot at all.  But when on AC, if I haven't enabled the fan in the BIOS, it simply doesn't switch on.  I didn't notice this until I wanted to plug something into USB and it burned my hand.

Anyway, I'll keep hacking

----------

## addeman

Well i can confirm that ndiswrapper is buggy, 99% of the times the machine hangs and only a hard reboot helps  :Sad:  Guess we should find more info on the subjet. I think i'll give the bcm43xx another try...

The ram was instantly recognized so no problems there. Regarding the fan-issue: this is probably due to a defect dsdt-table, it contains two errors. See this page for more info on howto get the dsdt-tables. I'm going to send HP an email and request that they post a BIOS update that contains

1. A correct acpi-implementation with a correct dsdt-table.

2. Options for enableing/disableing the sideport on the graphics card.

Regards

addeman

----------

## koffiejunkie

Please post your letter and the address you send it to.  I want to write to them too.  Apart from the Broadcom devices, this is a seriously nice notebook, there's no reason why it should not work 100% out of the box.

I know about the DSDT stuff - I've read up quite a bit about it when I just got the notebook - just haven't had time to do anything about it.  There's some compiler that you have to use from Intel and I can't remember what else.

I find that if I have my wlan0 up with ndiswrapper, and I bring down the interface, I have to reboot to get it to function again.  But for what it's worth, the wireless doesn't impress me that much in Windows either, think it's just poor quality hardware, that's why I ordered a different card.

Must say, the extra memory makes a huge difference!

----------

## addeman

Well i emerged iasl a while ago and dissasembled the dsdt myself just out of curiosity... Though i must say that the prgramming language used there is not very nice and readable   :Confused: 

Right know i'm struggling with bcm43xx, it emerges fine and i cutted my firmware, but i can't bring my interface up  :Sad:  I think i'll ask over at this nice thread.

Regards

addeman

----------

## addeman

Well tonight i went to HP's site to try to send them a tech-support mail, but there mail-function was not working (i guess that's one way to claim to have content customers: don't give them the opportunity to voice thier opinions...) i resorteted to using the 'non-product-related -> send CEO a mail' and that worked. Here is what i wrote: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm having some troubles with my HP nx6125 ml-40 notebook.
> ...

 

Regards

addeman

----------

## addeman

 *koffiejunkie wrote:*   

> Are you still having any issues on your nx6125?

 

When i think about i have one more issue, my 'windows' key does not get recognized in kde, for example to switch track in amaraok is per default win+b, but that does not work:( It probably has something to do with the keyboardsection in my xorg.conf where i have 

```
    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "se"

```

What XkbModel are you using?

Best regards

addeman

----------

## addeman

Finally my wireless is back online  :Wink: 

Sadly i'm still using ndiswrapper, couldn't get the bcm43xx to work  :Sad:  To use ndiswrapper with 64 bit do the following 

```
# Delete our old driver 

ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5

# ndiswrapper expects us to use netbc564 for 64 bit

mv bcmwl5.inf netbc564.inf

ndiswrapper -i netbc564.inf

modprobe ndiswrapper

```

Voila! That's it! At least for me  :Wink:  with ram > 1gb

Best regards

addeman

----------

## ChaoticCoyote

I have a Compaq Presarion v2321us (with current BIOS upgrade).

I have Gentoo-amd64 running, but X causes a kernel panic when loading the ati drivers.

Can someone post their kernel .config and xorg.conf?

Thanks.

----------

## koffiejunkie

I've never gotten the windows key to work, but to be honest I haven't really spent a lot of time trying.  It did work out of the box in one distro I tried, can't remember which - may have been Libranet.

About the Wireless, I looked on HP's website for Intel based cards that a re compatible with my notebook.  I found this:

HP Intel® WLAN mini PCI 802.11b/g (PF952AA)

They seem to move their pages around quite often, because the bookmark I saved takes me to an IIS error page (shock horror! Thought they would use linux on their web servers!) but anyway, it lists the nx6125 as compatible (luckily I saved it as a pdf).

Bought the card, waited two weeks for it to arrive...  Upon inserting the card I got the message that the card is unsupported.  Spoke to HP and they confirmed that the card should work.  They gave me the part number to compare to what I have (I left the card at home).  I'll keep you posted.

----------

## myz13

ChaoticCoyote:

I have a V2310US, not the same model but it hopefully is close enough. The following is the long .config made by menuconfig.

from my kernel .config:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.14-gentoo-r3

# Sun Mar 19 09:36:20 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_UNORDERED_IO=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=m

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=m

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_BONDING=m

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=y

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_2BUFF_MODE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES is not set

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SPECTRUM is not set

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=m

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA=m

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=m

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=y

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX_ACCEL is not set

CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_GENERIC_DRIVER=y

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_VMALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

```

and from my xorg.conf:

```
# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by frxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

#Section "Extensions"

#Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

     Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "armada"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "auto"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 60.0

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "vga"

#    VendorName  "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

#    Driver      "vesa"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ati card"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

#    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "Single"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00c0300c"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ati card"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 24

    

    Subsection  "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection  "Display"

        Depth       16

   Modes       "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

sorry for the long post. In case you need further guidance, try consulting : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ati

On another note, I'd like to have the ability to put in a nice css tag, but that would require the permission of html code (a security threat, and sometimes a bother) that would allow expansion/collapsing of long code posts. Maybe someone who is running the phpBB can hack this in, as one of the BBCode things?

----------

